# Game 73, Bucks vs Bobcats



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (29-43) vs. Charlotte Bobcats (30-42).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118750014.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I didn't see the game, just caught the end on the radio when I was coming home. A classic case of not being able to finish. I see from the box score Redd played 15 minutes but didn't make a shot, and that Gooden also played.


----------

